# Here is a question?



## Smitty37 (Dec 22, 2015)

For those who write often with fountain pens.  Other than looks - is there an advantage of a larger nib - say a #6 over a #5?  Assume the same nib manufacturer and quality.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 22, 2015)

I find that it is "smoother" writing with a "6" vs. a "5" nib. Much prefer my script with the larger nib and is just more pleasant to write with.
I now write with a FP exclusively during my day at the office.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2015)

In my experience, it's aesthetics (and only the tip of the pen is in contact with the paper anyway!)

A big fat pen with a small nib just looks silly to me. A narrow gauge pen with a huge nib will be difficult to manufacture -- the internal clearance in the cap has to be large enough that the wings don't scrape the walls.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2015)

While I agree with Duncan that the "tip" is the only thing in contact with the paper, in a 6MM nib your front section is slightly larger giving you a much better feel and control when using therefore a better writing experience. Also it just looks so much better on the new versions of component sets that are being offered such as the George,Aaron,Panda etc.


----------



## BigNick73 (Dec 23, 2015)

I go for the 6mm because it has a larger grip. I find writing with a full sized grip to be more comfortable than the skinny 5mm like the barons.


----------



## Jontello (Dec 23, 2015)

I prefer writing with a 6. They look better and feel better when writing. This is why I love the jr Morgan and Aaron/Anthony.


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 24, 2015)

LeRoy,  For me, they both write the same after the nib has been tuned.  However, I like the larger nib.  I don't know if it is the looks, the feel or maybe the distance between my thumb/finger and the paper. Sometimes we humans like or dislike things without any real reason other than our personal human nature.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 24, 2015)

My thought is the nib size (not tip) is pen body dependent. I have a sterling silver Americana that would look silly with a #6 and of course a Jr Gent or Panda would look silly with a #5 or smaller. My Century Classic from Cross is even smaller then a #5 and I like the way it writes. Put a #5 & #6 side by side and you'll see the #6 is not only much wider but also longer which would give it a different feel as well. I really boils down to trying both and choosing for yourself. I've had ladies with small hands that like a large pen with a #6 and gentlemen with large hands who prefer a slender pen. All about taste...


----------

